# Help! Barking collar the solution???



## Genevieve's mom (Mar 27, 2017)

Have you contacted any dog trainer about this? I have found the AKC Good Dog Help Line to be helpful with eliminating annoying habits. You might want to look them up on the internet.


----------



## Laika21 (Mar 21, 2021)

Genevieve's mom said:


> Have you contacted any dog trainer about this? I have found the AKC Good Dog Help Line to be helpful with eliminating annoying habits. You might want to look them up on the internet.


Hi thank you for the response. Of course I would consider help, there aren’t any dog trainers for hire In my town... will look at that


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

How about a trainer to help you work with your dog's behavioral issue? 

Getting furious and hating her sounds non-productive, although I understand it would be very annoying. She's more than likely picking up on your anger/annoyance. If you're yelling she probably thinks you are joining in. I don't have an excessive barker, but I read teaching them to speak and then the command quiet can help. Perhaps she needs some relaxation time? I give mine naps each day -- crate naps. 

Barking on command


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I just saw where you said there are no dog trainers. Fenzi offers great courses if you want to give one a try:









Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - LS210: How to Quiet a Barking Dog


Online dog training classes for obedience, rally, agility, tracking, nosework, dog behavior, freestyle, and foundation skills.




www.fenzidogsportsacademy.com


----------



## Laika21 (Mar 21, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> How about a trainer to help you work with your dog's behavioral issue?
> 
> Getting furious and hating her sounds non-productive, although I understand it would be very annoying. She's more than likely picking up on your anger/annoyance. If you're yelling she probably thinks you are joining in. I don't have an excessive barker, but I read teaching them to speak and then the command quiet can help. Perhaps she needs some relaxation time? I give mine naps each day -- crate naps.
> 
> Barking on command


Thank you. I know about dogs and picking cues from owners. I have been a dog owner for 20 years. My anger is for the most part internal, but I must admit that lately, I lose patience and send her to her crate. I do not physically hurt her. The pandemic did not help either... no contact with other animals, or visitors, etc... plus no dog trainers in my town. The thing is, she is one of the smartest dogs too. Thank you for the link


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Laika21 said:


> Thank you. I know about dogs and picking cues from owners. I have been a dog owner for 20 years. My anger is for the most part internal, but I must admit that lately, I lose patience and send her to her crate. I do not physically hurt her. The pandemic did not help either... no contact with other animals, or visitors, etc... plus no dog trainers in my town. The thing is, she is one of the smartest dogs too. Thank you for the link


You’re welcome. I get pandemic life. I’m getting quite stir crazy myself. It’s definitely an added stressor.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Laika21 said:


> Hi thank you for the response. Of course I would consider help, there aren’t any dog trainers for hire In my town... will look at that


Where do you live? I'm betting there are trainers available in your area that members of this board can recommend.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

We use the spray collar with amber. She's 4 by the way. It definitely gets her attention and seems to do the trick. We don't use it all the time but on walks it does help especially when she meets other dogs.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes. Garmin Bark Limiter collar. Less than $100 and very effective. I use it when field training, on dogs who insist on barking in their crates while they watch other dogs train (jealousy).


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Laika21 said:


> Laika is 2 1/2 Years old. This is my seconde golden, Boomer who passed in 2010, barked a little but nothing like this one... I am going out of my mind, if it wasn’t for my wife and son, she would be gone! they love her, but I am getting to the point that I hate her. I take her running every day at least 10k. I trained her the same way I trained Boomer but nothing works... she looks out the windows ALL the time, barks at cars, kids, other dogs... loud and non-stop! I get furious ...
> 
> I tried vibrating collar from Amazon, worked for a couples days and went back to barking... I am considering what I thought I would never use. A shock collar. Thoughts? An alernative is spray collars... anyone tried those? Pease help... I really want to enjoy having a dog again!


Like any pressure collar, bark collars work! BUT, you have to use them correctly. Many fine Golden Retriever people on this website disagree with me, and you should consider all comments and do your own research. I also believe that many manufactures make collars to train dogs, but many just don't work or cannot be controlled as far as how they work on the dog. All of my Goldens over the last 25 years have been field bred and trained and part of that training includes being trained on e collars, that's a completely different discussion. Bark collars only pressure the dog when they bark, and so they learn not to bark when the collar is on, getting them to never bark is a bit more complicated. 

I recommend, if you decided to get one go to the website of *Gun Dog Supply.* They carry a number of name brand bark collars that they will stand behind. Talk to them and they will talk about which collar provides the best operating information so you fully understand how to set them up and use them. Below is a small sample of some of the collars they offer...

*Dogtra YS 600 Stubborn Dog No-Bark Collar*
*Garmin/Tri-Tronics BARK LIMITER Deluxe No-Bark Collar (Rechargeable)*
*SportDOG NoBark SBC-R Rechargeable No-Bark Collar*

Good Luck


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

I think your first goal is to figure out WHY your dog is barking. If it's fear based, then using punishment to correct the behavior might actually make it worse. Even if it is NOT fear-based, it may _become _fear based (and more aggressive) if you start pairing the things she's barking at with pain or discomfort. 

My first recommendation is management - figure out how to block her view out the windows! Second would be, as others have recommended, to hire a good private trainer or behaviorist to determine WHY she's barking and work with them to come up with an effective training plan based on that assessment.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

pawsnpaca said:


> I think your first goal is to figure out WHY your dog is barking. If it's fear based, then using punishment to correct the behavior might actually make it worse. Even if it is NOT fear-based, it may _become _fear based (and more aggressive) if you start pairing the things she's barking at with pain or discomfort.
> 
> My first recommendation is management - figure out how to block her view out the windows! Second would be, as others have recommended, to hire a good private trainer or behaviorist to determine WHY she's barking and work with them to come up with an effective training plan based on that assessment.


This reminded me Logan went through a brief spell where he started barking at lights going by our dining room _French_ doors on the front of the house. I realized it was lights from any vehicle pulling out or going by on our cul de sac. I closed the shades and it stopped. I know it isn't always so simple, but it worked to nip that in the bud.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

If you do a Google search you will find someone who uses the bark collar to get the dog quiet. Once the dog is quiet you can train the dog for a reward based quiet. This requires patience, persistence, and an excellent understanding of operant (instrumental) learning, IMO. I have done this but for me it required constant tuning up.

For the record, a remote collar (shock collar) won't stimulate quick enough where the bark collars are instantaneous, an important aspect of this training.

I once saw a man at a field training session purposely put his dog in a barking situation. When the dog barked he whipped him, actually beat him, with a heeling stick. DON'T DO THAT! It doesn't work and it is abuse.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I understand the recommendations from the hunt/field people and using the bark collar. Duke is an absolute nut if another dog is getting to retrieve and he isn't. He is trained that when he's in his crate he is to be quiet, all of our dogs are. We have to crate him when training the other two dogs. To me this is a high pressure situation and it's most definitely an issue that anyone with multiple hunt/field trained dogs has to go through and address. I didn't have to use a bark collar though.

I'm going to give you Cruz as my best example. Cruz is a barker! He lets out one excited bark whenever he sees you getting his food ready, same thing to go out. When he went to his first obedience class at 12 weeks old he barked non stop at everything in the building. I was in shock! I quickly started saying "No Noise" and giving him a treat that I made hard to get from my fingers. He couldn't bark if he was trying to get the treat. This was the start. In a few weeks he was 50% better and then I knew that he was understanding that he needed to be quiet. I started "No Noise" a treat as soon as he was quiet, and if he barked again I grabbed his muzzle firmly and repeated "No Noise". I had to work at it but within a few weeks we had a good foundation. I eventually got it to the point that it was a "No Noise" and then a second command to make him think. I would do "No Noise" and then "Sit" or "Down". If they are focusing on you they aren't barking at something else. This worked with Cruz but I didn't let any unnecessary barking go. I made sure I was on top of it. Cruz was about three months old when I started taking him to hunt tests because Moe was testing. My husband ran Moe and I made sure Cruz learned to sit quietly or be crated quietly. You can fix this without a bark collar but it takes perseverance. 

I'm also not opposed to the proper use of a collar. I use e-collars but have had lots of training with them. I've always struggled with the bark collars because there are times a dog should bark. If your out for a run and someone/thing comes up behind you barking can be a good thing.


----------



## Heart of Goldens (May 6, 2019)

YMMV, but I've tried two different brands of bark sensitive collars, including the Dogtra and haven't had much success with the quality of the collars. The Dogtra, even when set on the most forgiving setting and NO SHOCK, would randomly (without the dog barking either mind you) shock on MAXIMUM. The dog would be laying down quietly and suddenly receive a huge shock and I couldn't figure out the trigger event much less why a setting of VIBRATE ONLY would trigger a shock (or max shock). I am pretty certain it was delivering a maximum shock simply because it left burn marks on the dog's skin. That's an experience I will never re-live. I've read reviews where it's not isolated so I don't know if it is a recent QC thing or not, but I will never purchase another one. I'm sure plenty of others have had success with them which is why they exist in the first place, but my advice is to just make sure you're around when they're active/on - and I'd never leave a dog unattended with one (personally).

We have a good Dogtra training collar (we use vibrate only) that we use instead - but we have to intervene on the dog's behalf (it's not automatic) and it works both for the dog and for us to make sure we're correcting the right bark. As gdgli mentioned, it is NOT immediate though. I understand not everyone can manage active interaction using a remote on a consistent basis, but this is the only solution I use now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> I understand the recommendations from the hunt/field people and using the bark collar. Duke is an absolute nut if another dog is getting to retrieve and he isn't. He is trained that when he's in his crate he is to be quiet, all of our dogs are. We have to crate him when training the other two dogs. To me this is a high pressure situation and it's most definitely an issue that anyone with multiple hunt/field trained dogs has to go through and address. I didn't have to use a bark collar though.
> 
> I'm going to give you Cruz as my best example. Cruz is a barker! He lets out one excited bark whenever he sees you getting his food ready, same thing to go out. When he went to his first obedience class at 12 weeks old he barked non stop at everything in the building. I was in shock! I quickly started saying "No Noise" and giving him a treat that I made hard to get from my fingers. He couldn't bark if he was trying to get the treat. This was the start. In a few weeks he was 50% better and then I knew that he was understanding that he needed to be quiet. I started "No Noise" a treat as soon as he was quiet, and if he barked again I grabbed his muzzle firmly and repeated "No Noise". I had to work at it but within a few weeks we had a good foundation. I eventually got it to the point that it was a "No Noise" and then a second command to make him think. I would do "No Noise" and then "Sit" or "Down". If they are focusing on you they aren't barking at something else. This worked with Cruz but I didn't let any unnecessary barking go. I made sure I was on top of it. Cruz was about three months old when I started taking him to hunt tests because Moe was testing. My husband ran Moe and I made sure Cruz learned to sit quietly or be crated quietly. You can fix this without a bark collar but it takes perseverance.
> 
> I'm also not opposed to the proper use of a collar. I use e-collars but have had lots of training with them. I've always struggled with the bark collars because there are times a dog should bark. If your out for a run and someone/thing comes up behind you barking can be a good thing.


Stanley Coren calls that single bark "the bark of joy". I had to learn that it is not a problem.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Heart of Goldens said:


> YMMV, but I've tried two different brands of bark sensitive collars, including the Dogtra and haven't had much success with the quality of the collars. The Dogtra, even when set on the most forgiving setting and NO SHOCK, would randomly (without the dog barking either mind you) shock on MAXIMUM. The dog would be laying down quietly and suddenly receive a huge shock and I couldn't figure out the trigger event much less why a setting of VIBRATE ONLY would trigger a shock (or max shock). I am pretty certain it was delivering a maximum shock simply because it left burn marks on the dog's skin. That's an experience I will never re-live. I've read reviews where it's not isolated so I don't know if it is a recent QC thing or not, but I will never purchase another one. I'm sure plenty of others have had success with them which is why they exist in the first place, but my advice is to just make sure you're around when they're active/on - and I'd never leave a dog unattended with one (personally).
> 
> We have a good Dogtra training collar (we use vibrate only) that we use instead - but we have to intervene on the dog's behalf (it's not automatic) and it works both for the dog and for us to make sure we're correcting the right bark. As gdgli mentioned, it is NOT immediate though. I understand not everyone can manage active interaction using a remote on a consistent basis, but this is the only solution I use now.


Odd, I have a Dogtra, and I have never had a problem with it....maybe you should have sent it back, or if you did, sent it back again...


----------

